# Men's Browning® Kangaroo Featherweight Boots



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I wore a pair of these for about 4 years. They are not waterproof anymore, so I went online looking for a pair. Can't find any. Have they been discontinued?

Any suggestions on good substitution?


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Buzz said:


> I wore a pair of these for about 4 years. They are not waterproof anymore, so I went online looking for a pair. Can't find any. Have they been discontinued?
> 
> Any suggestions on good substitution?


Have not seen them for a couple of years.

I have a pair of size 10 1/2 Danner Kangaroo Sharptails NIB I would be willing to sell. I bought 2 pair when they were on sale and can't wear them out. I bought the regular Sharptail at the same time and love them too. The Kangaroos are a 12 inch. PM me if interested.


----------



## David Klotz (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Buzz-

LL Bean has a series of Kangaroo Upland boots, here's a link to the Gore-Tex uninsulated that I bought in 11D: http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/13580?from=SR&feat=sr

(I sent the Bean boots back because they were just a bit narrow, but the quality was fine.)

I ended up with a nice pair of Danner Sharptail IIs. Similar design, but lighter and with a nicer sole and lacing system, IMO. Cabelas has them here:


http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...abelas/en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form23

I have also had good success with Irish Setter Wingshooters, also available at Cabelas.

Good luck - David


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Cabelas also has their version of the Featherweight Kangaroo boots. I had a pair that lasted several hunting seasons and were very comfortable. They were on par with Browning and costs much less.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Brian Cockfield said:


> Cabelas also has their version of the Featherweight Kangaroo boots. I had a pair that lasted several hunting seasons and were very comfortable. They were on par with Browning and costs much less.



Thought I'd share this, as others are probably thinking about boots for the upcoming season.

I ordered a pair of the Cabelas Kangaroo Featherlights. They weren't bad boots, good value for the price. But they just didn't stack up against the Brownings that I've owned.

So, I decided to give the *Redwing Irish Setter Classic USA Wingshooter* boots a try. They are one of the finest pair of boots I've ever put on. I just went out and walked a good mile in them over the noon hour throwing stand alones for my dog Mick. Absolutely no break-in required. They wear like a couple of old friends. The construction is fantastic. I got the 7" uninsulated. Wish they had the 9" in uninsulated, but they didn't.

The price is steep, sale price - $239.99 for a boot regularly priced at $289.99. But you won't find this kind of quality for less, and they are made in the USA, Minnesota I think.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Those look nice. Redwing makes a nice boot.


----------



## Mark michigan (10 mo ago)

Buzz said:


> I wore a pair of these for about 4 years. They are not waterproof anymore, so I went online looking for a pair. Can't find any. Have they been discontinued?
> 
> Any suggestions on good substitution?


----------



## Mark michigan (10 mo ago)

The browning kangaroo boots with sharkskin toe are great boots , sadly they discontinued these years ago . They are supposed to start making these upland hunting boots again this year....and im glad as mine the soles are worn out...but the rest is just like new


----------

